# Super X Shorts a REO on purpose!



## Rob Fisher (20/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (20/11/14)

Love this guy!
His way of talking makes me think of Ron White.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (20/11/14)

awesome vid!


----------



## TylerD (20/11/14)

So you really need to put some shoulder into it to short it out! Cool video @Rob Fisher !


----------



## Andre (20/11/14)

Thanks Skipper - copied to Reo Basics.


----------



## Riaz (20/11/14)

@Zeki Hilmi 

this vid is for you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

